# Rear Suspension Creak



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

There's a bulletin mentioning a creaking from the rear and it says to grease the rear axle. I can't remember the number but they drill a hole in each end cap. Spray a bunch of grease in there. Then seal the hole with a rivet.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

HatchLifeRS said:


> There's a bulletin mentioning a creaking from the rear and it says to grease the rear axle. I can't remember the number but they drill a hole in each end cap. Spray a bunch of grease in there. Then seal the hole with a rivet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Ah ok cool thanks. I'll ask them about it when I take it in.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I had my '16 fixed for exactly that bulletin. The axle was squeaking all of the time. I talked with one of the employees at the dealership and the solution is like HatchLifeRS says, they drill a hole and spray WD-40 for 20 (or 30, I don't remember) seconds exactly and then seal it back up. Strangest fix I'd heard of but fixed the problem!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

So they spray WD on it for 36,000 miles and after that it's your problem to find a permanent fix?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Taxman said:


> So they spray WD on it for 36,000 miles and after that it's your problem to find a permanent fix?


You can get a tiny can of WD 40 at the Dollar Store for $1.00 and the Dealer will show you where to drill!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Seems like the dealer should be using something more permanent (and I'm sure GM supplies something) than wd40 but I'm sure that's what the techs throw in there. 

I haven't brought it in yet though because the sound went away. I'm wondering if it's temperature dependent or if it's something that just has to get worse. I'm worried that if I take it in I'll get a "could not duplicate" In my experience, I don't bother with NVH things at the dealer until it's an all the time thing because it just makes my blood pressure spike dealing with the back and forth.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Seems like the dealer should be using something more permanent (and I'm sure GM supplies something) than wd40 but I'm sure that's what the techs throw in there.
> 
> I haven't brought it in yet though because the sound went away. I'm wondering if it's temperature dependent or if it's something that just has to get worse. I'm worried that if I take it in I'll get a "could not duplicate" In my experience, I don't bother with NVH things at the dealer until it's an all the time thing because it just makes my blood pressure spike dealing with the back and forth.


I think, I could be completely wrong and talking out of my ass, that because it's in a sealed container. It won't evaporate and it'll stay in the axle therefore keeping it lubricated over however many years. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

I just had the SB fix performed at the dealer. Unfortunately the noise is still there.

@Iamantman I also hear it pretty much only in right rear, when going over bumps or starts. I too thought it might from the cold weather... but I did get hit on that wheel and had a whole bunch of stuff in the area replaced. Also low mileage 12K. Lemme know if you go through with the repair, and if it fixes it for you. 

Heres what it sounds like:


http://imgur.com/lmPrNce


Any ideas other than this TSB?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

mumbogray said:


> I just had the SB fix performed at the dealer. Unfortunately the noise is still there.
> 
> @Iamantman I also hear it pretty much only in right rear, when going over bumps or starts. I too thought it might from the cold weather... but I did get hit on that wheel and had a whole bunch of stuff in the area replaced. Also low mileage 12K. Lemme know if you go through with the repair, and if it fixes it for you.
> 
> ...


Go back and complain the noise is still there. They should replace it with a new axle if that is what's making the noise. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Go back and complain the noise is still there. They should replace it with a new axle if that is what's making the noise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


My dealer has been really good with warranty fixes so I am sure they will take care of it. Though the service tech said he didn't hear a noise when he test drove it (I wasn't present). They performed the SB anyways to be sure. I'll ask about a new axle if that is still the most likely cause. My wheel did take some impact force and that was not one of the parts replaced.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

mumbogray said:


> I just had the SB fix performed at the dealer. Unfortunately the noise is still there.
> 
> @Iamantman I also hear it pretty much only in right rear, when going over bumps or starts. I too thought it might from the cold weather... but I did get hit on that wheel and had a whole bunch of stuff in the area replaced. Also low mileage 12K. Lemme know if you go through with the repair, and if it fixes it for you.
> 
> ...


Yep that's the sound from inside the car. If you open your trunk or hatch so that you can press down on the rear bumper and hang your head around the side you should be able to duplicate and hear the sound.

I've read that it comes and goes with lifting your car off the ground so my hunch (and because I changed the springs on my car) is that the spring and the rubber isolator shift slightly when raised and lowered which might be causing a rubbing sound. 

But it could certainly be something else too. My noise came on a rainy day and then went away about 1 or 2 days later so something is there. Until it's something the dealer can duplicate though I'm not going to worry. Thing are all fine now


----------



## Mrmatthew28 (Feb 23, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You can get a tiny can of WD 40 at the Dollar Store for $1.00 and the Dealer will show you where to drill!


Do you have a pic of yours so we can drill


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would use some other lubricant and not WD40. WD40 was made for water displacement. PB Blaster, Liquid Wrench etc.

TSB 16-NA-316


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I would use some other lubricant and not WD40. WD40 was made for water displacement.
> 
> TSB 16-NA-316


In the TSB, it specifically said to use WD-40. I know that's what they used on my '16 when I had the issue and it hasn't had a problem since. (I know because a friend of mine bought my last Cruze and I'll occasionally ride around in it)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fireworks234 said:


> In the TSB, it specifically said to use WD-40. I know that's what they used on my '16 when I had the issue and it hasn't had a problem since. (I know because a friend of mine bought my last Cruze and I'll occasionally ride around in it)


I read that and while WD40 does have some penetrant qualities, my advice still stands.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

wd40 drys up. I won't use it.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I got a hard copy of the TSB, it calls out using WD-40 specifically, and to spray for 15 seconds (25ml) for each of two 1/8" holes drilled (1 per each side) on the "axle tube end cap". It then has the holes sealed with a specific stainless rivet (P/N 11549437), and with a special anti-rust primer coating applied.. (Lloyds Kryptonite). 

There is a note that the axle may still creak immediately after implementing the fix. The axle may need to undergo several roll events before the concern is corrected. 

I know for sure my manual 2018 has this noise, and I scheduled the dealership to do this TSB on 3 March 20. I'll report back on how it goes.. and I still need to do a test on the other 2 cars to see if they also need this fix (which seems likely). The TSB covers all Gen 2 (2016-2019) Cruze and Volt cars, and the 2018 Astra.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Huh, so that's what that noise is. I only notice it going over speed bumps or where the car flexes unevenly in cold weather.


----------

